# Can't Get Windows 8 to Install on Windows 7



## boscobuddy (Oct 30, 2012)

I just purchased Windows 8 Pro from Best Buy. When I tried to upgrade my Windows 7(64-bit) laptop, Windows 8 wouldn't install. After I entered the serial number, on the next screen it says Making Sure You're Ready To Install, please wait. While I am waiting, an exclamation type message comes on the screen, saying "You are about to be logged off. Plug & Play Service Terminated Unespectedly." Shortly after that, my computer restarts, with Windows 7. At first, I thought it was the laptop, so I tried installing Windows 8 on my other Windows 7 laptop, that is 32-bit. The results were the same. During the Making Sure You're Ready To Install screen, this laptop displays the same type of You're About To Be Logged Off message, then restarts with Windows 7. Sometimes, the error message is about a different service, such as DCOM Server Process Launcher. How do I get Windows 8 to install as a upgrade to Windows 7, when both computers log off and restart with Windows 7? And no, I don't want to do a clean install or dual boot. I definitely want to keep all the compatible programs and files that I currently have on Windows 7.

Thanks, boscobuddy


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Did you purchase a full version or the upgrade? Are you in the proper upgrade path? Also, have you ran the upgrade assistant?

Upgrade to Windows 8 - Microsoft Windows

Also, see this:

Error :"You are about to be logged off - Windows must now - Microsoft Community


----------



## boscobuddy (Oct 30, 2012)

The box that my Windows 8 came in, says Windows 8 Pro. On the back of the box, it says Upgrading to Windows 8 Pro. If your PC is running Windows 7, your files, programs and settings will easily transfer to Windows 8 Pro.

What I've tried so far.

I disconnected all external hardware, including flash drives, hubs, etc. When I ran the Windows 8 installation assissant, and while on the Lets Check Your Computer screen, the You are about to be logged off. Windows must restart, because the Power Service terminated unexpectedly screen came on, and my pc restarted back at Windows 7.
With the Windows 8 disc in the drive, my pc restarted, and I choose boot from CD. It started the installation process, including the registration serial number. 

Then, during the collecting information part of the process, A Windows Setup Compatibility Report screen came on stating 
"The computer started using the Windows installation media. Remove the installation media and restart your computer so that Windows starts normally. Then, insert the installation media and restart the upgrade. (Do not select Custom(advanced) to perform an upgrade. Custom(advanced) installs a new copy of Windows and deletes your programs and settings.)"

In closing out that screen, I am sent to a Choose An Option screen, with the three following choices. 
(1)-Continue, Exit & continue to Windows 7. 
(2)-Troubleshoot-Refresh or reset your PC, or use advanced tools. 
(3)-Turn off your PC. 
I choose exit and continue to Windows 7.

The next thing that I did with all external hardware still disconnected. Clicked on Start, and typed in msconfig and Enter. Clicked on the Startup tab, and hit Disable all, then Apply and OK. Then Restart. This was to eliminate any problem with anything running in the background. After Restart, I inserted the Windows 8 Pro installation disc. That didn't work. During the Making Sure You're ready to install screen the Power Service terminated unexpectedly. 

Next I repeated the preceeding and on the System Configuartion screen I click Diagnostic Setup to load basic devices & processes only. Restarted, and inserted the installation disc. The results were the same. My PC logged of and restarted with Windows 7. 

It seems that anything that I run that is connected to Windows 8, get stopped, because any one of serveral services terminates unexpectedly, which causes the log-off and restart in Windows 7. 

I can maybe understand this installation problem happening on one Windows 7 PC, but not the same problem on two different Windows 7 PC's. I'm kinda at a loss, got any magic handy?
boscobuddy


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

First, it would be good to make sure that your Windows 7 install is good working order. Go to Start, type in "cmd" then right-click the file and select "Run as administrator." Enter the command "chkdsk /r" then reboot. After the disk is checked repeat but enter the command "sfc /scannow." Now, run a full virus check and also go to Windows Update and get any necessary updates.

Boot into Windows 7, then place the Windows 8 DVD in the optical media drive and the upgrade assistant should come up (if it doesn't, then go the Computer and double-click the drive letter).

Samsung has a nice, step-by-step Windows 8 upgrade guide that should work for any system:

www.samsung.com/us/support/win8upgrade/win8guide.pdf


----------



## boscobuddy (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi

I tried everything that you suggested, and nothing worked. So instead of checking out Samsungs upgrade info, I went to Sony upgrade info the maker of my laptop. It said that my laptop model is not supported for upgrade, and they ARE NOT making any drivers to do so. I brought it new a little over two years ago.

This is a shocking first for me, because I've been installing operating systems, since Windows 98, and I've never ran into a situation where particular PC models that were able to, were excluded from being able to upgrade to the latest operating system. So I'm stuck with a Windows 8 software that I can't use. The only upside is that at least it didn't cost me the usual $200.00. This problem was my fault, for not checking something that from previous experience I assumed was a given. I want to thank you for all the help that you tried to give for a problem that had no solution. I got burned, so I learned.

Thanks, Again
boscobuddy


----------

